# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Connaitre le switch et le port de mon PC

## Speed41

Bonjour,

Je voudrais raliser un petit programme pour lire le switch et le n du port ou est branch mon PC et le stock dans un fichier.
J'ai un petit programme Cisco qui le fait trs bien mais ce que je voudrais c'est que a sexcute toutes les semaine sur tous les PC (200) et ne sauvegarde pas automatiquement.
Ou si vous avez un programme qui peux le faire

Objectif final : tous les PC sauve dans un fichier ou dans des fichiers leur config rseau switch et port pour maintenir ma carto  jour

Merci

----------

